# CAO Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Great for beginners and very consistent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I grew up on these in Nashville where they are headquartered. Just started smokin Cigars again after about 10 years. Great starter cigar. Very even...

Read the full review here: CAO Gold Robusto Cigar Review - Great for beginners and very consistent


----------

